# WSR - Westar Resources



## System (16 December 2020)

Westar Resources Limited was incorporated on 30 August 2019 to acquire the shares of Rouge Resources Pty Ltd.  Rouge was incorporated on 18 April 2018 for the purpose of pursuing opportunities in the resources sector designed to add shareholder value by acquiring, exploring, evaluating and exploiting mineral resource projects.  

The Company subsequently acquired the Mount Magnet,  Pilbara, Sandstone, and Southern Cross Projects in Western Australia.

The Company has also entered into a Farm-in and Joint Venture Agreement with Ramelius Resources Limited, pursuant to which Ramelius may earn up to a 75% interest in the Southern Cross Projects.  The Joint Venture under that agreement will commence only once and if Ramelius completes its earn-in obligations.  

The Company holds the following Projects:

(a)   the Mount Magnet Projects - the Winjangoo Project (E58/536) and Coolaloo Project (E59/2329);
(b)   the Pilbara Project - Opaline Well Project (E45/4997);
(c)   the Sandstone Projects - the  Gidgee North Project (E53/1920) and Gidgee South Project (E57/1055); and
(d)   the Southern Cross Projects - the Mt Finnerty Project (E16/505) and the Parker Dome Project (E77/2424).

The Southern Cross Projects are the subject of the Ramelius JV Agreement.

None of the Projects contains a Mineral Resource or Ore Reserve.

It is anticipated that WSR will list on the ASX during December 2020.






						Westar Resources » Gold Exploration WA
					






					westar.net.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2020)

and another hopeful, up and running

WSR opened at 25c and still holding the premium to 20c IPO price; now 23.5c


*Listing date*17 December 2020 10:30AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://westar.net.au/
Ph: + 61 7 3002 8700*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*WSR*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*13 November 2020*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Discovery Capital Partners (Lead Manager)


----------

